# trilene big game



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

i see a lot of you guys use this green line. is there a specific reason? i know the price is reasonable.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

For one, triline big game is very strong. In-fisherman has stated that it has twice the breaking strength of its listed breaking strength. IE. 10lb test will actually break around 20lb of pressure. (if your going for an iga line class record you would want to stay away from triline big game because they go off of actual breaking strength.) Secondly the lime green is very easy to see....especially at night because it glows under a blacklight. I believe the ability to glow under a blacklight is called fluorescent.

Thats why I made the switch anyway.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

big game is good line, but this year I switched to a different line exclusively, offshore angler tight line. comes in clear, or hi vis yellow, and is a very strong line and an awesome price. you can get it at bass pro shops, 1/4 pound spool for 5 or 6 bucks, or a 1/2 pound spool (1330 yards) for only 11 dollars! its also very easy to see during the day or night.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2013)

sean, do you use a leader when you use this?


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I just run the same size mono for my leader as i run my main line. I use 40lb test for flathead and blues. I do it for convenience. This way if i break off i just cut a section of line off my main line add a swivel and hook....then a sinker and i'm good to go. 

I have seen guys run heavier mono on leaders for abrasion resistance. (50-60 lb test leader and 40lb main line.) Its supposed to keep the flathead from sawing through it with its head shakes. 

I check my line for nicks and rough spots very often so my lines usually in good shape. If you do the same you'll find that its very hard to break 40lb test. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

SeanStone said:


> I check my line for nicks and rough spots very often so my lines usually in good shape.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's one of the biggest problems for break-offs IMO. I use Trilene as well and some High Seas and check for abbrasions every cast. I use a small photo album that has about 15-20 sleeves in it that I keep ready made leaders. This helps when fishing heavy structured areas for flatheads where I get a lot of snags. I normally run 30lb main line and 40lb leaders or the same size leaders like Sean. Trilene is a great line and cheap! Just check for abbrasions often and use good knots!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I always used Big Game, I got tired of my line curling while it was loose. So I switched to BPS Excel. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## riverpirate2499 (Apr 10, 2012)

I use the Big Game and Cajun Red and I have no problems.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

It's cheap, it's strong, and it works well on baitcasters too.


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

catman1991 said:


> big game is good line, but this year I switched to a different line exclusively, offshore angler tight line. comes in clear, or hi vis yellow, and is a very strong line and an awesome price. you can get it at bass pro shops, 1/4 pound spool for 5 or 6 bucks, or a 1/2 pound spool (1330 yards) for only 11 dollars! its also very easy to see during the day or night.


I switched to the Offshore Angler this year as well and love it. It blows the Big Game line out of the water in terms of price and performance... IMO.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm cheap and Big Game is the best for the price and easy to find (Walmart carries it). All of the lines I use are Berkley, except for braid and I use Power Pro - expensive but worth it.


----------

